# Mid America Reformed



## Canadian _Shawn (Oct 17, 2005)

Can I get a word about Mid-America Reformed seminary? It seems to be little more than 4000$ a year for tuition. Is it worth it?

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 17, 2005)

They are generally good. They have a much more Dutch Reformed emphasis though than Puritan or Presbyterian. Most of the professors are in the URC and one in the OPC. The seminary primarily caters to Dutch Reformed students (CRC, URC) though they have a few OPC and PCA guys there to. I have visited there a couple times. They staff are nice and the class schedule is wonderful. But it is a small seminary, one building with a few classrooms, offices, and a large library. But they have plans for expansion. Hope that helps.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2005)

Just got an inquiry from EBSCO that MidAmerica wants a subscription to _The Confessional Presbyterian._ So they cannot be bad. Actually, one of our contributing editor's is a professor there: Alan Strange, Associate Professor of Church History. And he is the theological librarian; so I guess it is not surprising they subscribed, but surprising it took so long!
Note: The opportunity for PB folks to get a 2005 subscription at a discount goes away tomorrow morning:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=14177&page=2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2005)

I like Cornelis P. Venema. He has some good articles on the NPP and did an excellent job in His book 'The Promise of the Future.' He is a Prof there.


----------



## Casey (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a student at the seminary -- if you have any specific questions, feel free to ask.  OPC students probably constitute the second largest denomination represented at the school (in terms of number of students). As far as the Dutch Reformed influence, I don't believe it has been to the detriment of the Presbyterian presence. In fact, I rather like learning from my Reformed brethren; it shows there are clearly others from a different historical/cultural tradition that share essentially the same convictions.


----------

